# Need chocolate chevre frosting recipe



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone make chocolate frosting using chevre as the base?

Please post your recipe!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

http://southernfood.about.com/od/icingrecipes/r/bl30103h.htm

Something like this what you're looking for?
I find chevre to be completely interchangeable with cream cheese in recipes.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Beat 8 oz. cold chevre with 5 Tbsp. softened butter and 2 tsp. vanilla until combined. Gradually add 2 c. sifted powdered sugar. Continue to add more sifted powdered sugar until you reach the consistency and sweetness you desire. Do not over beat chevre or it could get grainy.

Christy


----------

